
What's an efficient way to change my 200+ account passwords? - msvan
http://superuser.com/questions/739774/whats-an-efficient-way-to-change-my-200-account-passwords
======
gm
Gotta love it when people ask for magical solutions.

The only way to change the password on 200 accounts is to change the password
on 200 accounts.

